# X.org Dualhead

## _hephaistos_

hi leute,

hab schon div. tutorials und howtos bezügl. xinerama und dualhead durchgelesen, aber bei mir funktioniert das nicht...  :Sad:  (ohne irgendwelche angaben in der xorg.conf kann ich immer nur auf 1 bildschirm was sehen)

mein ziel: ich möchte IRGENDEIN ausgangsgerät an meinem laptop anstecken (zB monitor oder beamer) und dualhead (xinerama) soll funktionieren...

gibts dafür eine passende solution... wär nett, wenn mir jemand die betreffenden auszüge aus seiner xorg.conf posten könnte oder ein programm empfiehlt. qt und div. andere progs (kde) sind mit xinerama support gebaut.

wär nett, wenn mir da jemand auf die schnelle helfen könnte....

grafikkarte: Intel 855GM (i915 kernel patch -> nicht i830...)

xorg-6.8.0-r1

thx in advance![/b]

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

jetzt hab ich mich doch hingesetzt und durchprobiert.

ich habs jetzt soweit, dass der 2. monitor wenigstens nicht in den ruhezustand geht. dh: er bleibt on, aber schwarz  :Sad: 

auszug aus meiner xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

       Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

        VertRefresh 50-100

        Option "DPMS"

    EndSection

    Section "Device"

       Identifier  "Card1"

       Driver      "vga"

       VendorName  "Unknown"

       BoardName   "Unknown Device"

       BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"

    EndSection

    Section "Screen"

       Identifier "Screen1"

       Device     "Card1"

       Monitor    "Monitor1"

       DefaultDepth  24

       Subsection "Display"

           Depth       8

           Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort    0 0

       EndSubsection

       Subsection "Display"

           Depth       16

           Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort    0 0

       EndSubsection

       Subsection "Display"

           Depth       24

           Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort    0 0

       EndSubsection

    EndSection

```

die BusID stimmt mal sicher...

aber was geht mir ab? ich versteh das irgendwie nicht. als Driver müsste doch vga auch passen oder? ich geh ja über den vga ausgang...

any hints?

danke im voraus!

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das sind jetzt die daten für den 2. schirm? Also "Device" "Monitor" und "Screen", müssen 2mal in der xorg.conf stehen, für jeden schirm ein mal. Wenn du das hast dann schreibst du ein 2. "ServerLayout" UNTER dein jetziges.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "dualhead"

    InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option       "Clone" "off"

    Option       "Xinerama" "off"

    Screen       "Screen0"

    Screen       "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

EndSection

```

Ich denke der auszug ist relativ selbsterklärend, desswegen sage ich dazu nix. Wichtig ist der "Identifier" da gibst du deinem alten ServerLayout auch noch einen z.B " Identifier   "single" ". Jetzt kannst du mit testen anfangen

```

startx -- :1 -layout dualhead

```

sollte dir auf Strg+Alt+F8 einen X server zaubern, der beide schirme nutzt. Auf Strg+Alt+F7 liegt dein alter server. Jetzt noch ein wenig tunen, z.B Xinerama ... LeftOf|RightOf ...und dann kannst du das erste ServerLayout auskommentieren.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

danke für deine antwort. aber es funktioniert einfach nicht...  :Sad: 

ich hab jetzt mal hier meine xorg.conf gepastet... hoffe du könntest da kurz mal reinschauen. ich blick einfach nicht durch  :Sad: 

lspci liefert:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3580 (rev 01)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3584 (rev 01)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3585 (rev 01)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3582 (rev 01)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3582 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 24cc (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 24ca (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem (rev 03)

0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (MOB) EthernetController (rev 83)

0000:01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor: Unknown device 3890 (rev01)

```

dh: dass mein VGA Ausgang (zum Monitor) an BusID "PCI:0:2:1" liegt oder?

danke im voraus  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

In der config kann ich so auf einen blick keine fehler finden. Normalerweise sollte man jetzt anfange logs zu lesen/posten  :Smile: . Ist das eine karte mit 2 ausgängen oder sinds 2 karten?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> In der config kann ich so auf einen blick keine fehler finden. Normalerweise sollte man jetzt anfange logs zu lesen/posten . Ist das eine karte mit 2 ausgängen oder sinds 2 karten?

 

hi,

jo, das is es ja gerade... ich les schon logs  :Smile: 

es ist eine karte mit 2 ausgängen.... PC 2:0 und 2:1

ich dachte/hoffte, dass noch ein fehler in der xorg.conf ist.

in meiner Xorg.0.log is eh schon immer folgendes (wie gesagt, glaubte ich an einen config-fehler)  :Smile: 

```

(WW) I810: More than one matching Device section for instances

        (BusID: PCI:0:2:0) found: Card0

......more output..........

(WW) I810(0): Primary Pipe is B, switching off second monitor (0x800)

```

nur ich hab ja bei Card1 eine andere BusID, darum versteh ich den fehler nicht...

danke wiedermal  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry für dieses frühzeitige *bump*

----------

## un|x

hier ein auszug meine wodual head geht wobei der zweite mein tv is 

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Device[0]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

#   ChipSet     "GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X"

   Card        "nv GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X"

        Screen 0

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier   "Device[1]"

        Driver       "nvidia"

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite" #or S-VIDEO etc

        Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-N" #or NTSC etc

        Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]"

        Screen 1

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

EndSection
```

----------

## _hephaistos_

welche xorg version hast du?

danke für dein posting...

----------

## bossk

Auszug aus meiner xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    ...

    Option      "Xinerama"      "on"

    ...

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    VendorName  "Sony"

    ModelName   "E400"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh 48.0 - 120.0

    Option      "DPMS"  "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    VendorName  "Hansol"

    ModelName   "920P"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 96.0     

    VertRefresh 47.0 - 120.0

    Option      "DPMS"  "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon0"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "AGPMode"       "4"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "radeon1"

   Driver       "radeon"

   Option       "AGPMode"       "4"

   BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "radeon0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    ...

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "radeon1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    ...

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen      "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      "Screen1" Leftof "Screen0"

    Option      "Xinerama"      "on"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Das funktioniert wunderbar mit allen x.org Versionen und hat auch schon unter XFree funktioniert.

In der Device Section habe ich wenig angaben zur Graka gemacht, weil ich  ich mit dem PC arbeite und nicht zocke  :Wink: 

Achte auch darauf, dass ich beim zweiten Device Screen1 gesetzt habe, da mit spreche ich den zweiten Ausgang(DVI) meiner Grafikkarte an. Das musst Du Deiner Umgebung entsprechend anpassen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

danke für eure zahlreichen beiträge!

aber es läuft einfach nicht.

es sieht so aus, als ob die 855GM nicht unterstützt wird. hab aber erst einen post bezügl. dessen gelesen....

hat jemand dasselbe chipset und verwendet xinerama?

naja, mal weitergoogeln und abwarten  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## py-ro

Das von un|x kann dir nicht helfen, weil das nvdia spezifisch ist, nur zur Info.

MFG

Py

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo schon gecheckt  :Smile: 

hab ich natürlich beachtet... thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

so bump!

hab jetzt das prinzipielle problem lösen können (mit einem xorg-dev).

dh: dualhead funktioniert

so ein paar fragen nun zu kde:

 1) a) ohne xinerama: geht es, dass nicht 2 unabhängige desktops gibt, sondern auf 1 der desktop und auf dem 2 screen einfach nichts (man kann halt windows rüberschieben etc)

     b) mit xinerama: das wär eh schon ganz gut, aber

           1) hintergrundbild ist auf beide gezogen

           2) programme starten mal da und mal da...

  gibt es auch irgendwie die einstellung einen button in der titelleiste zu kreieren, wo man draufklicken kann und dann das fenster auf den jeweils anderen screen geschoben wird?

danke im voraus!

----------

## cruxnor

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hab jetzt das prinzipielle problem lösen können (mit einem xorg-dev).
> 
> 

 

Mit welcher ~x86 - Version hast du es denn hinbekommen? Habe hier das selbe Problem, ein Intel830 Chip -> Treiber Intel810, xorg.conf müsste stimmen, sehe jedoch nur 2mal das selbe (clone mode wurde deaktiviert). Würde daher gerne mal die dev Version ausprobieren!

-cruxnor

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *cruxnor wrote:*   

> Mit welcher ~x86 - Version hast du es denn hinbekommen? Habe hier das selbe Problem, ein Intel830 Chip -> Treiber Intel810, xorg.conf müsste stimmen, sehe jedoch nur 2mal das selbe (clone mode wurde deaktiviert). Würde daher gerne mal die dev Version ausprobieren!

 

hallo!

keine "~x86" version.

direkt mit einem developer.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225194

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1064

weil eben dieser bug schon so alt ist und noch immer unresolved hab ich mal in der mailing list gepostet. so bin ich dann an einen dev gekommen.

ein paar kleinigkeiten gibts noch. sobald diese gelöst sind, werd ich dir den treiber weiterleiten.

bzw. kommt hoffentlich dann sowieso in ein xorg release.

ciao

----------

## _hephaistos_

UPDATE:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2065756#2065756

dualhead funktioniert nun für mich!

wer interesse an dem treiber hat: bitte pm

ciao

----------

